# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Співачка Марія Бурмака (аудіо, відео та тексти пісень).

## Lampada

> http://www.burmaka.kiev.ua/
> Пісні Марії Бурмаки. Офіційна сторінка.

 Музика на офіційному сайті: http://www.burmaka.kiev.ua/music.htm 
Первая русскоязычная страница о Марии Бурмаке — популярной украинской певице: http://maria.sarov.info/  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Я сама* 
Слова і музика: Марія Бурмака 
Приспів:
Я сама 
Забула тебе,
І очi твої, 
І руки твої.
Я сама — 
Що бiль промине,
Любов промине — 
Сказала собi…
Я сама 
Забула тебе,
І очі твої, 
І руки твої. 
Найменший слiд — вiд доторку губами,
На серцi вiн сльозою вiдболить,
Цей кольоровий свiт, збережений мiж нами, — 
Лише прозора мить. 
Приспів 
Уламки днiв несе вiд тебе вiтер,
Далекий спiв не до твого вiкна.
Скажи, чому душа, дощами вмита,
У цьому мiстi одна… 
Приспів 
Твої слова — розiрване намисто,
Твої слова — загублений мiй сон,
Твої слова — чи пожовтiле листя,
Чи то весна бiля вiкон… 
Приспів

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *Коли б ми плакати могли…* 
Слова: Олександр Олесь 
Музика: Марія Бурмака 
Коли б ми плакати могли,
Які б річки з очей незрячих,
Які б річки із сліз гарячих
По Україні б потекли!
Коли би б ми плакати могли.
Коли б ми вірити могли
Які б ми витерпіли муки,
Яку б вагу взяли на руки
Які б хрести ми понесли!
Коли б ми вірити могли.
Коли б ми гніватись могли!
Які б пожежі запалили,
Які б кайдани ми розбили,
Якого б ката розп’яли!
Коли б ми гніватись могли.
Коли б ми плакати могли,
Які б річки з очей незрячих,
Які б річки із сліз гарячих
По Україні потекли.
Коли б ми плакати могли,
Коли б ми плакати могли…

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v6frnhGPIM 
Марійка Бурмака  *Не тому* 
Приспів:
Не тому, не тому,
Що закінчується літо.
Не тому, не тому,
Що скоро зима,
Не тому, не тому.
Що ти десь далеко звідси,
Не тому, не тому,
Сама… 
На півслові все обривається,
Це не знаю як називається,
Ні для кого вже в серці місця нема.
Тільки ти і що тут робити з тим,
Так хотіла б я загубитися,
Та чомусь мене ти колись затримав. 
Це від мене вже незалежне є,
Ти навчив мене обережності,
Навіть мій тепер обережним став телефон.
І здавалося, тільки трохи ще,
Серце втомлене заспокоїться
І закінчиться ця історія як сон. 
Приспів 
Ні без тебе я, ні з тобою я
Не знайду себе у неспокої,
Лиш уривками випадковими твоя.
Пелюстки зірок осипаються,
Десь далеко ти прокидаєшся,
Я не можу так, та без тебе ніяк! 
Приспів (2 р.) 
Не тому, не тому,
Що ти десь далеко звідси.
Не тому, не тому,
Сама…

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-ZQtNqZlWo 
Марійка Бурмака  *Розлюби* 
Розлюби мене, позабудь мене,
Добрим іменем не згадай мене,
І, щоб юні літа не поранити,
Ці слова мої вивій з пам’яті. 
У твоїх світах трави росяні,
Не мені збирать їхнє золото.
Над моїм чолом — сонце осені,
Може й світить ще, тільки холодно… 
Позабудь мене, розлюби мене,
А зустрінемось — обійди мене,
Навіть поглядом обмини мене,
Обмани себе, обмани мене. 
За печалями радість відгула,
Там любов свої сіті кинула,
А моя — давно переїхала
По дзвінких мостах, по калинових. 
Вороні літа віють гривами
Та «Кого ми ждем?», — все запитують,
«Лиш озвись до нас — так полинемо,
Що зірки згорять під копитами!» 
Гей, летіть, летіть блискавицями
Понад веснами, серед осені.
До кінця мені будуть снитися
Молоді літа, трави росяні. 
Рано, рано, ранесенько,
Ранесенько була я,
Та тільки рано, рано, ранесенько,
Ранесенько була я. 
Гей, летіть, летіть блискавицями
Понад веснами серед осені.
До кінця мені будуть снитися
Молоді літа, трави росяні. 
До кінця мені будуть снитися
Трави росяні…

----------


## Zaya

http://tinyurl.com/dnnx2t
або http://preview.tinyurl.com/dnnx2t  *Дощ* 
Слова: Анатолій Кичинський
Музика: Марія Бурмака 
Накинь на плечі плащ,
Надворі дощ іде,
Прощаючись, не плач
Ніколи і ніде. 
Замолено гріхи,
Замовлено таксі,
Розходяться шляхи,
Прощайся, як усі. 
Болить — переболить,
Пора іти — іди,
Прощайся не на мить,
Прощайся назавжди. 
Йдучи, дверей не муч,
Ступивши на поріг,
Сховай подалі ключ,
Щоб він знайтись не міг. 
В сирий пісок зарий
І не шкодуй за ним — 
Все ’дно* замок старий
Заміниться новим. 
Іржа той ключ знайде,
Не кайсь і не карайсь.
Іди, як дощ іде,
Як дощ, не озирайсь. 
*все одно

----------


## Zaya

http://tinyurl.com/cmpoxe
або http://maria.sarov.info/alb_live.html  *Чорні черешні*
(Українська народна пісня) 
Чорні черешні при білій хаті,
Ходи, дівчино, черешні рвати.
Черешні рвати, черешні їсти,
Скажи, дівчино, де маю сісти. 
Сідай, леґіню, отам у сіно,
А то не сіно, а п’яне вино.
Нехай нам зірка стане за свідка,
Черешні чорні, з ночі не видко. 
Поки ми їли, скільки хотіли,
А зорі білі чомусь тремтіли.
Чорні черешні уже відходять,
А гордий леґінь більше не ходить. 
Чорні черешні при білій хаті,
Ходи, дівчино, черешні рвати.
Черешні рвати, черешні їсти,
Скажи, дівчино, де маю сісти. 
Останні два рядки кожного куплета — двічі.   

> *лéгінь,* геня, _ч., діал._ Юнак, парубок. _Іван був уже легінь, стрункий і міцний, як смерічка_ (Коцюб.)

----------

